# Erri Z blatenskeho zamku



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Does anyone here have a pup from him and can comment on food drive and ability to track? Thanks!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I do. Dominika z Diehlomov. Awesome tracking! Easy to train. She got a 92 (ScHh1) in a field that the few entered National competitors deemed hard tracking and an IPO3 dog barely made it off the scent pad. In her IPO2 she got a 96 in alfalfa. All small issues, like a slightly high nose on a leg into the wind. Speeding up after an article. Ummm looked up when a butterfly flew up and at the end of the track where someone had placed a reflector. We are going for her 3 this fall and I am training for an FH.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gib_laut (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks. Was the dog primarily food or ball driven?


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I only use food for tracking. But she does have good ball drive. Not over the top but very nice.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

My pup is an Erri son. Medium/adequate food drive. Naturally tracks with a deep nose, will bypass food occasionally. Tracks slowly and carefully.

My dog also has medium/high ball drive.


----------

